# 1923-1924 Montgomery Wards catalog/Hawthonre DeLuxe



## Goldenindian (Feb 12, 2017)

1923-1924 Hawthorne DeLuxe looks maybe schwinn built. Just wanted to share the reference.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 12, 2017)

"The Bear Cat" camel back. Also the "feather weight" racer doesn't appear to have a badge?


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 12, 2017)

Cabe member bombollis had this sweet machine that looks to be correct for the "red wing motobike" real cool. Thanks for sharing


 

 


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sc...inal-paint-wood-rims-tires.75177/#post-466542


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2021)

I don't believe either the Red Wing or Deluxe are Schwinn built in the above ads. I don't believe the bike shown above is Schwinn built either. Look at the  dropouts on the Deluxe. The red bike pictured above appears to have a smaller bottom top tube than what is typically seen on Schwinns. V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (May 4, 2021)

Great catalog as it looks like some transition from manufactures. The Red Wing is what I believe a HP Snyder built whereas the "new 1923 model" looks like a Schwinn sprocket & fork. The forks look different as the deluxe has a tiny rounding of the top edge of the fork vs the Red Wing looks like a sharper edge. Wards Hawthorne's were sourced from multiple suppliers and it's always fun trying to figure out when these transitions were made. We have a 1918 catalog that shows all Davis Built. 1919 catalogs with all Schwinn made. The 1916 DeLuxe looks similar to the Snyder Red Wing so that's why they are discounted, old frames perhaps.


----------

